# Cold smoked lox with AMNPS (q-view)



## whodatatdado (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi all,

Just finished my first attempt at Lox.  

Followed a recipe a found here. 

30 minute saltwater soak
48 hour dry cure in 1tsp of pink salt, .5 cup kosher salt, .5 cup brown sugar and the zest of one lemon and one orange. 
2 hour soak in fresh water to remove some of the salt

After 24 hours drying in the fridge, I threw it into the weber bullet for an 8 hour smoke using my AMNPS. 

Few points/questions: 
1: the AMNPS wouldn't stay lit longer than an hour max. I tried microwaving the pellets, breaking them into smaller chunks... No luck.  
2: the fish is a bit smokey. Will it mellow?
3: it's a bit dryer than I was expecting.  Its not dry, but it seems dryer than store-bought. 

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## sprky (Dec 28, 2011)

That sure looks good


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 28, 2011)

Sounds like you did everything right, except you smoked it too long. 4 hours is plenty. The extra 4 hours probably gave it too much smoke flavor and may have dried it out a little.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 28, 2011)

Looks perfect...Don't forget, Wet means Weight! Store bought will always be a little wet to make money!...JJ


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 28, 2011)

Looks Awesome!

Al is right....8 hours is a little long for smoking Lox, but it also depends on wood you're smoking with.

What pellets did you use?

What vents were open on your WSM?

Did you allow the flame to burn for 10 minutes before you blew it out?

Todd


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 28, 2011)

For an 8 hour smoke the fish looks good. Now I agree with Al and say that it is to long but thats my thoughts. You smoke them to your taste not mine anyway.


----------



## whodatatdado (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks all!

I used a mix of maple and cherry pellets.  Let it burn for around 15 minutes then blew them out.  Not sure why they wouldn't stay lit. I'll tinker around with it today. 

Good to know that 4 hours should have done it for the lox.  I'll keep that in mind for next time :)


----------



## whodatatdado (Dec 28, 2011)

Also... I had all vents at 100% open on the WSM.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 28, 2011)

Did you pack the pellets pretty tightly together? This seems to help them stay burning.


----------



## whodatatdado (Dec 28, 2011)

Will try that next time!


----------



## roller (Dec 28, 2011)

Looks great never tried it but really need to...


----------

